# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Suriye Devriminde Tehlike Çanları

## ceyda

201325_suriye.jpg
Türkiyenin Suriye politikası üzerine yapılan birçok analiz ve haberde, Ankara sıkı bir eleştiriye, zaman zaman da takdire mazhar olmaktadır. Suriyedeki durumun giderek karmaşıklaşması ve Suriye içindeki birçok dinamiğin sürekli değişime uğraması, Ankaranın Suriye politikasını değerlendirmede analistlere yeni doneler ve motifler vermeye devam etmektedir.

Arap Baharı ve Ankara

AK Parti hükümeti, Arap dünyasındaki demokrasi eksikliği hususunda Tunusta başlayan isyan dalgası öncesinde herhangi bir sorumluluk taşımadığı kanısındaydı. Tam aksine, Türkiyenin komşularla sıfır problem politikasının başarıya ulaştığı 2005-2010 yılları arasında, Türkiyenin iyi geçindiği komşu ülkelerinin çoğunun otoriterlik ile yönetildiği hatırlatmalarına Türk yetkilileri değer atfetmemekteydi. Örneğin, 2010 yılının Kasım ayında, yani Arap isyanları başlamadan iki ay önce Washingtondaki bir Türk düşünce kuruluşu tarafından organize edilen konferansa katılan yüksek düzeyde bir Türk siyasi yetkili, Türkiyenin bölgede demokrasi ve özgürlükleri merkez alacak moral liderliği neden göstermediği hakkındaki bir soruya, önceki başkan Bush zamanındaki demokrasi ajandasının dillerde bıraktığı acı tadı hatırlatarak, bu tür bir macerayla Ankaranın işi olmadığı cevabını açıkca vermekteydi.

Tunus, Mısır ve Libya devrimlerinin diktatörlerini başından atmasıyla birlikte ise Ankara özellikle Libya devriminin başındaki çekinceli tavrını kısa sürede bırakarak, açıkça muhalif güçleri desteklemesi ile birlikte, sonu ne zaman biteceği bilinmeyen Arap isyanları dalgasında kendisini değişim tarafına attığını ilan etmiş oldu. Ankara hükümetinin üst düzey bir yetkilisinin yazara verdiği özel bir röportajda söylediği gibi, Ankara, artık tarihin değiştiğini iddia ediyor, demokrasi dalgasının önünde kimsenin kalamayacağı kanaatini açıkça ilan ederek, Arap halkının demokrasi, özgürlük ve onur taleplerini destekleyeceğini her fırsatta dile getiriyordu.


Suriye: Büyük test

Yukarıda sayılan ülkelerdeki değişimler sonrası, Türkiyenin sıfır problem politikasının başarısı olarak sunulan Suriye ile olan harikulade iyi ekonomik ve sosyal ilişkiler, burada başlayan protesto dalgası ile hiç şüphesiz Ankarayı aylarca uykusuz bırakacak bir süreç başlattı. Suriye isyanının başladığı Mart 2011 tarihinden sonraki 6 ay boyunca Ankara diplomasi aradı, Esadı ciddi reformlar yapmaya ikna etmeye çalıştı. Bu esnada bir taraftan Suriye içinden hergün, o zamanlar henüz silahsız olan barışçıl protestoculara rejim güçleri tarafından yapılan saldırıların videoları ve haberleri dışarıya akmaya devam etti. Diğer taraftan ABD, Fransa ve İngiltere 2011 yılının Ağustos ayının ortasından itibaren Esad ile ilişkileri tümüyle kesme ve görevden ayrıl çağrıları yapmaya başladı. Böylece Türkiye bir taraftan rejimin sivillere saldırılarını artırmasıyla Esad ile ilişkilerin devam ettirmekte moral problemlerle karşılaşırken, diğer taraftan ise Batılı müttefiklerin Esada çekil çağrılarının baskısını hissediyordu.

Bu baskılara daha fazla dayanamayarak, Ankara da, diğer Batılı birçok başkenti takip ederek 2011 yılının Kasım ayının 22sinde Başbakan Erdoğan tarafından yapılan bir konuşma ile Esada görevinden ayrıl çağrısını yaptı.(1) Dikkat edilmeli ki her ne kadar Ankara, 2011in Ağustos ayında Suriye lideri Esad ile bir diplomatik çözüm bulunamayacağı kanısına varmış olsa da kapı komşusu ülkede barışçıl protestoların başlamasından 8 ay sonra ve Batılı müttefiklerinden ABD, Fransa ve İngiltereden de 3 ay sonra Esada açıkça görevinden ayrıl çağrısı yapmaya karar vermişti.

Suriye Politikası Yanlış mı?

Ankaranın Suriye politikası büyük resimde ve Suriye halkının demokrasi, özgürlük ve değişim taleplerinin yanında olması nedeniyle moral ve politik olarak doğru yerdedir. Barışçıl talepler aylarca seslendirilmiş ve bu süre zarfında, çoğunlukla hergün yapılmaya başlanan özgürlük talebi protestoları şiddetle karşılık bulmuştur. Zamanla, hergün bir arkadaşını, aile ferdini veya mahalle arkadaşını kaybeden Suriye halkı, silaha başvurma tercihini yapmıştır. İlk aylarda tümüyle yerli militanlardan oluşan ve protestoları rejim güçlerine karşı koruma amacıyla oluşturulan Özgür Suriye Ordusu, protestoların uzaması, rejim güçlerinin şiddetini artırması ve buna karşı milislere olan ilginin ivme kazanmasıyla silahlı direnişin kuvvetlenmesi süreci yaşanmış, bu faktörlerle birlikte isyancılar rejime karşı daha da ciddileşen bir gerilla gücü haline gelmiştir. Meşru savunma hakkından doğan milis kuvvetlerinin Türkiye tarafından desteklenmemesi halinde, orantısız güç kullanmaya alışık olan rejim güçleri tarafından ezilmesi geriye bakıldığında mutlak ihtimal dahilinde görülmektedir.

Buna karşılık olarak Ankara aktif bir şekilde hem silahsız hem de silahlı muhalif gruplara sınırını açması, Türkiye içinde tedavi ve dinlenme imkanları sunarak bu savaşçıların geri Suriyeye dönerek çatışmalara katılmasına imkan vermiştir. Sivil halka ise bir taraftan yapılan devasa kamplarda konaklama imkanı, hastalara ücretsiz tedavi, çalışmak isteyenlerin çalışma izni ve yine okumak isteyenlere ücretsiz yüksek okul imkanı da dahil olmak üzere oldukça zengin imkanlar sunmuştur.

Cumhuriyet tarihinde bir ilk olarak izlenen komşu ülkenin liderini yerinden etme politikası tabiatıyla risklidir ve kazanca dönmesi için gereken adımları atmakta ise Ankara hala çekingen davranmaktadır. Ankaranın Suriye politikası, TESEVin yaptığı anketlere göre Türkiyenin popülerliğine ciddi bir darbe indirmedi. Aksine, İranın %37lik ve ABDnin %30luk popülerliğine karşın Türkiyenin popülerlik oranı 2012 Ağustos verilerine göre %69 olarak Ortadoğu ve ilgili aktörler nezninde en yüksek seviyede seyretmeye devam etmiştir. Suriye gibi oldukça karmaşık, iyi ve kötü tarafın bakıldığı yere göre değişebildiği bir çatışma alanında, çok açık bir şekilde Esad rejiminin karşısına geçmiş, silahlı ve silahsız muhalefeti desteklemiş olan Ankaranın Arap sokaklarında popülerliği en yüksek noktadaki ülke olma pozisyonunu sürdürmesi, Suriye politikasının Arap sokaklarında doğru görüldüğüne en büyük işareti vermektedir, yanlışlığına değil. Aynı şekilde Türkiyenin Suriye politikasının Batı dünyasında da destek bulduğu açıktır. Çin, Rusya ve İran gibi Suriye rejimine destek sağlamaya devam eden otoriter ülkelerin özellikle yönetim çevrelerinden ise kınamalar görülmüştür.

Ankara ve Suriye Muhalefeti

Öncelikle Ankaranın Suriye silahlı ve silahsız muhalefetini destekleyen politikasına karşı çıkanların şunu kabul etmesi gerekiyor: Suriye ayaklanması yerel, diğer devrim yaşayan Arap ülkelerinden esinlenerek ekonomik eşitlik, demokrasi ve özgürlük arzularından mülhem bir ayaklanma olarak başlamıştır. Suriyedeki olayların bu şekilde başlamadığını ve farklı motiflerin ve dış tezgahların oyunu olduğunu ileri süren birçok kesim halen vardır. Bu kesimler sadece Neo-Ulusalcı ve Milliyetçi çevreler değil, İslamcıların özellikle İrana yakın kolları ve aşırı solcu kesimleri de içine alan geniş bir yelpazedir. Diğer taraftan Kürtçü kesimlerin siyasi temsilcisi BDP de Suriyedeki Kürtlerin durumu ve özellikle PYD ile olan ilişkileri nedeniyle Türkiyenin Suriye politikasına karşı gelmektedir.

AK Partinin Suriye politikasını eleştirenlerin diğer bazıları ise Ankaranın, Suriyenin sivil halkına kapısını açmasını desteklerken, silahlı gruplara destek vermesi noktasında muhalefetlerini yoğunlaştırmaktadır. Ne var ki bu kesimlerin, Suriyede barışçıl bir şekilde başlayıp, 8-9 ay bu şekilde devam eden protesto hareketlerine katılanlara sürekli bir şekilde saldıran, bunları yaşlı, genç, kadın demeden hapse atan, tecavüz eden ve türlü işkencelerle yıldırmaya çalışan rejimin bütün olanaklarına karşı göğüs geren Suriye halkına, ölmeye devam et demekten başka bir alternatif sunması gerekiyordu. Tam tersine, ülkede barışı sağlamaya yönelik olarak kurulan Arap Ligi ve Annan Planları hiçbir sonuç getirmemiştir. (Suriye içine yaptığım üç ziyarette, işkence görenler, barışçıl protestolara saldırılar, jet saldırıları, tutuklananlar, cenaze merasiminde üzerine ateş açılanlar da dahil olmak üzere yukarıda saydıklarımdan daha fazlasına şahit oldum.)

Bir başka deyişle, 2011 sonu itibariyle ülkenin dört bir yanında ayaklanmış Suriyeliler için artık ok yaydan çıkmıştı. Karşılarında, kendilerinden çok daha güçlü bir orduya karşı, büyük ölçüde özgürlük ve demokrasi adına ayaklanan ve bunu aylarca barışçıl şekilde sürdüren Suriyeli protestocuları ya kendi kaderine bırakıp, geleceğe ait bütün umutlarının teker teker, bazen keser ile yontulmasına bazen de testere ile kesilmesine göz yummak veya kendilerinden yardım isteyen Suriyeli isyancılara kapıları açmak Ankaranın önündeki iki seçenekti. Ankara ikinci ve doğru olan seçeneği seçmiştir.

Suriye Devriminde Alarm Zilleri

23 aylık Suriye Devriminin seyri esnasında Türkiyenin Esad ile diplomatik ilişkileri kesme kararı, geriye doğru yolculuk yapılıp, değiştirilemeyeceğine göre, Ankaranın yapması gereken aldığı bu önemli ve hayati dış politika duruşunun başarıya ulaşması için gereken taktik ve stratejik değişimleri uygulamaya sokmaktır. Türkiye, Suriye muhalefetini destekleyen diğer Batılı ülkelerin aksine, krizden ekonomik, etnik ve milli güvenlik açılarından doğrudan negatif bir şekilde etkilenmektedir. Üstüne, Suriye isyanı içinde son 23 ayda görülmeyen bazı negatif eğilimlerin ortaya çıkması, hem Suriye Devrimi mensuplarını hem de devrimi destekleyen ülkeleri endişeye sevketmelidir.

- İç savaş içinde iç savaş: Suriye Kürtlerinin Suriye isyanı içindeki duruşu en başından beri problemlidir. Suriye rejim kuvvetlerinin saldırılarını ve bombalamalarını Kürtlerin yoğunlukla yaşadığı Suriyenin kuzeyi ve kuzeydoğusundaki bölgelere çekmemek için, rejim güçleri ile doğrudan çatışmama prensibinden vazgeçmeyen Suriyeli Kürtler, Arap muhaliflerin tepkilerini çeşitli şekillerde çekmiştir. Her şeye rağmen Suriyeli Kürtler ile Özgür Suriye Ordusuna bağlı farklı grupları arasındaki anlaşmazlıklar büyük ölçüde çatışmaya dönmeden önlenmiş veya küçük çaplı çatışmalar halinde kalmıştı. 2013 yılı Ocak ayı ile birlikte ise Kürtlerin özellikle PKKya yakınlığıyla bilinen PYDnin kontrolündeki Ras Al-Ayn kentinde haftalardır süren çatışmalar, muhalifler içindeki anlaşmazlığı yeni ve tehlikeye bir boyuta çekmiştir. Savaşın Halepe ulaşmasının üstünden 6 aydan fazla bir süre geçmesine rağmen Halepin merkezi halen rejimin kontolünde bulunmaktadır. Bölgeden gelen son haberlere göre, Halepte, özellikle Kasım ayı boyunca görülen muhalif askeri grupların ivmesi yavaşlamıştır. Halepteki sivil halkın yaşadığı türlü zorluklar çatışmaların uzamasıyla daha da çetin bir hal alırken, özellikle ABDnin terörist ilan ettiği radikal al-Nusra Cephesi ve diğer bazı radikal grupların rejime karşı savaşmak yerine, rejimin aylar öncesi çekildiği kuzey bölgelerinde Kürtlerle çatışması, ılımlı Kürtlerin temsilcisi olarak kabul edilen Kürt Ulusal Konseyi gibi Kürt şemsiye partilerini dahi PYDnin yanına itmiştir. Radikal al-Nusra Cephesinin PYDye açtığı ve Türkiye sınırının hemen yanıbaşındaki bu savaşta, Türkiyenin teşvik ettiği ve lojistik yardımda bulunduğu bolca konuşulur olmuştur. Gerçekten bu yardımın veya teşvikin olup olmadığı bilinmese de bu izlenimin kuvvetlenmesiyle bir noktadan sonra gerçeklik önemini kaybetmiştir. Sadece kaynakların bölünmesi değil, moral olarak da Suriye Devrimini bölen ve imajını bozan bu iç savaş içi savaşın durması adına Ankaradan şimdiye kadar herhangi bir açıklama yapılmadığı gibi, ciddi bir gayretin de gösterilmediği görülmektedir.

- Arap Alevilerin (Nusayri) Esad rejimine katılımı: Nusayriler, Baba Esadın darbeyle başa geldiği 1970lerin başından beri, yüzyıllardır süregiden ikinci sınıf vatandaşlık veya kendi hallerindeki dağ yaşamından önce askeri ve istihbari, sonra ise devletin tüm katmanlarına yayılayarak elit sınıfına geçiş yaptılar. En azından, Lazkiye ve çevrelerindeki dağlardan inmeyi kabul eden ve rejime bağlılıklarını farklı şekillerde ispat edenler için bu geçerli idi. Geri kalan Nusayriler için ise durum hiçbir zaman eskisinden çok da farklı olmadı. Bundan dolayı da Suriyeli Muhalif düşünür Ammar Abdulhamidin yazdığı gibi(2), Suriye İsyanı en başından beri sadece Esad ailesine değil, Nusayrilerin son yarım yüzyılda kazandığı sosyo-ekonomik statüye karşı toptan bir tehdit olarak algılandı. Muhaliflerin bütün barışçıl ve kapsayıcı sloganlarına rağmen, ülkedeki Nusayri azınlığın çoğu, değişim taleplerini mezhepsel ve hayati tehditler olarak algılayıp, önleyici-preemptive saldırıyla protestoları sindirmeye çalıştı. Yine Abdulhamidin analiziyle söylemek gerekirse, Suriye Devrimi esnasında Nusayri Cihatizm, Sünni Cihatizmden önce ve hatta Sünni Cihatizmi tetikleyen bir hareket olarak ortaya çıktı. Protestoların ilk aylarında barışçıl şekilde sadece sloganlarla yapılan reform taleplerini tutuklamalar izledi. Şam rejimi, kendi güçlerinin dışarıya sızdırdığı işkence görüntüleri ile meşru talepler manzumesi olarak başlayan ayaklanmaları, silahlı ve mezhepsel arenaya çekmeyi başardı. Bir süre sonra ise Sünni radikal unsurların Suriye içine sızması ve bu unsurların askeri alanda başarı kazanmasıyla da Nusayri Cihatizme karşı Sünni Cihatizm oluşmuş oldu. Gelişim, Esad rejiminin beklentileri ve amaçları ile paraleldi. Bir fasit daireye dönüşen bu iki aşırı uçun birbirini beslemesiyle birlikte bir taraftan geçtiğimiz yaz aylarına kadar Esadın tarafına geçmemekte pasif direnç gösteren Nusayriler daha güçlü bir şekilde rejimin yanına geçerken, Suriye Devriminin ılımlı ve demokrasi merkezli başkaldırısı da önemli ölçüde mezhepsel tuzağa yakalanmış oldu. Bundan dolayı da, protestoların başlangıcı ve sonraki bir yılı aşkın bir zamanda geçerli olan Nusayriler Esadın yanında değil kabulü büyük oranda geçerliliğini kaybetti. (Nusayri azınlıktaki bu değişimin Ankarada halen tam olarak anlaşılamadığı izlenimi, yazarın yaptığı bazı özel görüşmelerden doğmuştur.)

- Askeri ivme yavaşlaması: Temmuz ve Ağustos aylarından başlayarak, ülkenin başta kuzeyi olmak üzere, dört bir yanındaki kırsal kesimlerde kontrolü tedrici olarak muhaliflerin eline bırakan rejim, buna karşılık ülkedeki şehir merkezlerinin tümünün kontrolünü halen elinde tutmaktadır. Özellikle kuzeydeki Halep ve İdlib ile doğudaki Deir Ez Zor, Rakka ve Haseke şehirlerinin kontrolünün önümüzdeki aylarda rejimin kontrolünden çıkması beklenmektedir. Buna rağmen rejim, Ocak ayında Humus ve Şamın doğu kesiminde isyancılara karşı bazı ilerlemeler kazanmıştır. Humusun Şam ve Lazkiye arasında önemli bir geçiş olmasından dolayı, buralarda rejimin konumunu güçlendirme amacı açıkça görülmüştür. Kısacası rejim önümüzdeki aylarda elinden çıkması beklenen bazı önemli şehirlere karşı Şamdan Lazkiyeye uzanan şeritte bir Nusayri anklav oluşturma stratejisinin üstüne düşecek hazırlığa girişmiştir. Bundan dolayı, önümüzdeki dönemde beklendiği gibi bazı şehir merkezleri tümüyle isyancıların eline geçse de bu zaferlerin Şam ve kıyılara doğru uzanması çok daha uzun bir zamanı kapsayabilir ki bu da ülkenin aylarca daha ateş altında kalması demektir.

- Radikal unsurların ağırlık kazanması: 2012 başında %1 civarlarından fazla olmayan aşırı ve yabancı cihatçı grupların çatışmaların uzamasıyla birlikte giderek güçlendiğine şahit olundu. 2012nin yaz mevsiminde sayıları halen birkaç yüzü aşmayan al Nusra ve diğer cihatçı grupların özellikle sonbahar mevsiminde Halep, Deir Ez Zor ve İdlibte kazandığı ciddi askeri zaferler ve elde ettiği cephanelikler sonrası etkinliğini ve itibarını artırarak sürdürdü. Bu grupların alametifarikası olan siyah sancak ve kelime-i şehadet sadece Halep ve İdlib değil, ülkenin dört bir yanındaki protesto ve askeri alanlarda görüldü. Batıdan beklediği yardımı hiçbir zaman bulamayan Suriyeli silahlı isyancılar, gücü artan radikal gruplarda kendisini buldu. Bu radikal grupların bazıları, rejimin bir yılı aşkın süredir gösterdiği insafsızlıkla kıyaslanmayacak derecede az da rejim güçlerinden yakaladıkları bazılarını yargısız infaz yollarıyla yok etmesi, yine al Nusra gibi radikal grupların kontrol sağladıkları Halepin çevresi ve Deir ez Zor gibi doğu bölgelerde yerel halka kendilerinin şeriat hükümleri versiyonunu zorla kabul ettirmeye çalışmaları, ılımlı birçok genç kesimin hem rejimden hem de Devrimden uzaklaşmasına neden oldu.(3)

Yukarıdaki birkaç negatif eğilim Suriyede son birkaç ay içinde ortaya çıkarak, Devrimin gidişatı ve sonu hakkında alarm zilleri çalmasına neden olmaktadır. Al Nusra Cephesinin ABD tarafından Kasım ayında terörist grup olarak listelenmesinin ardından, bazı Körfez ülkelerinin Suriye içindeki muhaliflere para ve silah yardımında kesilmeler ve zorluklar ortaya çıktığı bazı kaynaklarca haber yapılmıştır. Lojistik ve silah akışının yavaşlamasından sonra, Eylül ayının başından beri Şamın çevre banyölerinde rejim güçlerine oldukça zor anlar yaşatan ve Daraya gibi, Esadın başkanlık sarayına birkaç kilometre ötede çatışmaları aylardır sürdürebilen isyancı milislerin Ocak ayı ile birlikte kararlı bir ilerleme kaydememesine neden olmuştur.

Ankaranın bu negatif eğilimleren ne kadar haberdar olduğu noktasında bazı şüpheler vardır. Ankaranın sınırdaki Sünni ve Kürt radikallerin çatışmalarını önleyici bir rol oynamadığı, muhaliflerin askeri anlamdaki ivmesinin yavaşlamasına ve özellikle Şam gibi önemli çatışma alanlarında kilitlenmesine rağmen, ne de olsa rejim yeniliyor sloganına takılı kaldıkları görülmektedir.

Bu birkaç büyük negatif eğilimin yanı sıra, Suriye muhaliflerinin halen üzerinden gelemediği bir başka handikap da azınlıklara açılma sorunudur. Suriye Ulusal Konseyi gibi Suriye Ulusal Koalisyonu da Suriyeli Kürt partileri içine almayı başaramadı. Bunun yanı sıra, Suriye nüfusunun yüzde onluk bir kesimini temsil eden Hristiyanlardan da sadece üç üye, 71 kişilik Konseyin parçası olabildiler. Bunun yanı sıra üç tane de kadın üye Koalisyonda kendilerine yer bulabildi. Azınlıklara el uzatma babında, Ankaranın Suriye muhalefetini teşvik gayreti birçoklarınca yeterli bulunmamaktadır.

Türkiye Neden Politikasını Değiştirmeli

Ankarada ABD Büyükelçiliğine gerçekleştirilen intihar saldırısının yasa dışı DHKP-C militanı tarafından yapıldığı ve bu grubun NATO tarafından Türkiyenin güneyine konuşlandırılan patriot füzeleri de dahil olmak üzere, Türkiyenin Suriye politikasını büyük sorun ettiği bilinen bir gerçek. Terör Uzmanı Dr. Nihat Ali Özcana göre ise 'bu örgütün Şam'la tarihsel ortaklıkları var. Son eylemin sponsorunun Suriye olduğunu söyleyebiliriz. Olay Suriye ile doğrudan ilgili.(4) Ağustos ayındaki Gaziantep saldırısında olduğu gibi, Ankaradaki ABD Büyükelçiliği saldırısı da Suriye krizinin uzamasıyla Türkiyenin milli güvenlik adına ne derece tehdit altında olduğunu göstermektedir. ABD ve Batı, Suriyeli muhalifleri desteklemesine rağmen, Esad rejimini devirmek için gereken askeri yardımı yapmaktan ziyade, bu krizin siyasi bir uzlaşı ile çözülmesi gerektiğini ileri sürmektedir.

Siyasi uzlaşı her ne kadar ideal bir uzlaşı türü olsa da Esad rejiminin bu tür bir uzlaşıya oturabilmesi askeri açıdan kaybettiğini anlaması ile mümkün olabilecek bir yoldur. Bu anlamda, Suriyeli silahlı ve silahsız muhaliflere en ciddi yardımı yapan ve bunun ekonomik ve güvenlik dezavantajları ile yaşayan Türkiyenin, Esad rejimini bir an önce yerinden etmek veya uzlaşıya zorlamak öncelikli görülmelidir. Türkiyenin durumu bu bağlamda Suriye ile komşuluğu olmayan diğer ülkelere göre de aciliyet kesbetmektedir.

Örneğin Suriyeli muhalifleri ağır silahlarla donatmaya soğuk bakan ABD, bu yönde bir politika izlemek isteyen diğer ülkeleri de Afganistandaki Taliban tecrübesinden yola çıkarak engellemesi, muhaliflerin Suriye rejimi hava kuvvetlerini yok etme sürecini uzatmaktadır. Bu konuda Washingtonın en etkili partilerüstü düşünce kuruluşu CSISde kıdemli uzman olarak çalışan Anthony Cordesman, Ekim ayında bir analiz yazarak, ağır silahların içine yerleştirebilecek bir çip ile bu silahların istenmeyen ellere düşmesi durumunda kullanılamaz hale getirebilmesinin kolaylığından bahsetmiştir.(5) Yıllarını CIA ve diğer istihbarat kuruluşlarında çalıştıktan sonra kamu hizmeti kariyerini ABD Savunma Bakanlığının en yüksek seviyelerinde sonlandıran Cordesmanın bahse konu yazısına rağmen, kendisi ile yapılan röportajda ABD kurumlarının kendisi ile irtibata geçip geçmediği sorusuna karşı yorum yapmaktan kaçınmıştır. Aradan geçen dört aya rağmen ABDnin muhalifleri ağır silahlandırma politikasında bir değişiklik olmadığı gözlemlendiğinden, bu projenin hayata geçirilmediği anlaşılmaktadır.

Suriyenin kuzeyini kapsayacak bir uçuşa yasak bölgenin kurulabilmesi için Türkiyenin NATO veya ABD desteğine ihtiyacı olduğu kabul görürken, Suriye rejiminin hava üstünlüğünü sona erdirecek olan MANPAD türü omuz füzelerinin Suriyeli muhaliflere transfer edilmesi Türkiyenin kendi insiyatifi çerçevesindedir. Kapalı kapılar ardında Batılı müttefiklerine Suriyede uzamakta olan kriz halinin kendi milli güvenliğine yarattığı tehdidi anlatarak, Ankaranın tanıdığı ve şimdi bir yılı aşkın bir zamandır irtibat halinde olduğu güvenilir muhalif gruplara bu silahları transfer etmesinin zamanı gelmiştir. Rejimin kuzeydeki birçok askeri üssünü ele geçiren isyancıların ellerinde bu ağır silahların bulunduğu ama hem sayıcı yetersizliği ve özellikle MIG savaş uçaklarını düşürecek profesyonellikle kullanılamadığı görülmektedir. Bu anlamda, hem istihbari koordinasyonun artırılması hem de tanınan isyancı liderlere yönelik eğitimin artırılması ile isyancıların rejimin hava üstünlüğünü bitirmesinin zamanı gelmiştir.

Esad rejiminin siyasi uzlaşıyı kabul nedeni, ancak karşısında kendi güçlerini askeri açıdan yenebilecek özelliklere sahip bir milis ordusu gördüğünde mümkün olabilecektir. Buna gidecek yol, Suriye rejimi hava kuvvetlerinin dengeleri değiştirici etkisini nötr hale getirmekten geçmektedir.

Unutulmamalı ki, Suriye rejimi askeri güçleri ülkenin kuzeyi, doğusu, batısı ve güneyinde büyük orandaki toprak parçalarını isyancılara bırakmak zorunda kalmış ve rejim bu bölgelerdeki etkinliğini sadece hava kuvvetlerinin bombalama kampanyası sonucu gösterebilmektedir. Bu durum, ülkenin isyancılar tarafından elde tutulan bölgelerinde de güvenli bir alan kurmasının önüne geçmektedir. Bu açıdan bakıldığında, bu durum, uzun süredir konu olan geçici bir Suriye muhalif hükümetinin ülke içine gelerek, buradaki yerli sivil ve askeri unsurlarla daha yakından ve bire bir etkin olmasının önüne geçmektedir. Hava gücüyle bir taraftan halen varlığını hatırlatan ve kendi yerel güçlerinin kontrolünden çıksa da havadan terör estirmeye devam eden Suriye rejimi, bir yönüyle de geçici muhalif hükümetinin ülke içine gelip, bir an önce kök salmasının önünü kesmektedir.

Rejimin kolluk güçlerinden kurtarılmış olsa da güvenli hale gelemeyen isyancıların kontrolündeki topraklarda, bir taraftan Sünni-Kürt çatışması süregiderken, diğer taraftan sivil halk oldukça zor şartlarda yaşamak zorunda kalmakta veya komşu ülkelere göç etmektedir. Her iki halde de başlarına gelen bu olağanüstü zorlu koşullardan dolayı, halkın Özgür Suriye Ordusu ve diğer birçok radikal ve bağımsız, bazen başıboş muhalif silahlı grupların kimi zaman halkı da rahatsız edici hareketleri Suriye Devriminin Esad rejiminden daha iyi bir alternatif getirip, getirmeyeceği noktasında halkın kafalarında soru işaretleri meydana getirmektedir.

Ankaranın son aylarda, Suriye içindeki dengeleri değiştirmeye yönelik herhangi bir atılımı gerçekleştirmemesi ve onun yerine aylar öncesinde kalan farizalarla ne de olsa rejim çöküyor, eninde sonunda Esad gidecek sloganlarıyla politikasına devam ettiği görülmektedir. Unutulmamalı ki İsrail gibi Suriye içindeki gelişmeleri çok yakından izleyen bazı komşu ülkeler, halen Esadın, eskisi gibi olmasa da Şam, Humus ve Lazkiyeye konsantre olmak üzere, bir savaş lordu şeklinde hayatına devam ettirebileceğine ciddi şekilde ihtimal vermektedir.

Esad rejiminin tekrar 2011 yılı Mart ayı öncesindeki gibi Suriyeyi yönetmesi imkan dahilinde görülmemektedir. Ama rejimin, bir süredir devam eden askeri güçler dengesinde yıkılması bir süre daha devam edecek gibidir. Bu kadar uzayan bir iç savaşın faturası hem muhaliflerin radikalleşmesinin artması hem de Suriyenin büyük oranda yıkımını getirecektir. Bunun yanı sıra, şimdiden görülen mezhepsel ve etnik bölünmelerin Türkiye ve diğer komşu ülkelere sirayet etme ihtimali artmaktadır.

Ankaranın 18 ay önce büyük bir risk ile aldığı Esadın liderliğinin bitmesi gerektiği kararının gerçekleşmesi için, Suriye içi dengelerin en kısa zamanda değiştirilmesi için adım atmasının zamanı çoktan gelmiştir. Ne de olsa Esad gidecek öngörüsü artık yeterli değildir. Bu öngörünün uzun zamanda gerçekleşmesi beklense dahi bu süreçte verilecek can ve mal kaybı, Suriye mozaiğine yavaşça zerkedilen mezhepsel zehirin negatif etkisi ile belki de yönetilemeyecek hale gelecek bir Suriyeden Esad gitmiş olsa da ne demokrasi, ne Suriye halkının özgürlük talepleri ne de Ankaranın politikası zafer kazanmış olacaktır. Kazananlar ise radikaller, aşırı İslamcılar, terör ve mezhepçilik olacaktır. Esadın gitmesi bunları getirecekse, bu şekilde büyük bedellerle yıkılacak Esad, Ankaranın ve bölge istikrarının zafer hanesine yazılmayacaktır. Suriyelinin hiç değil.

----------

